# Eurotunnel and Tesco Vouchers



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

In your experience, how far ahead should one allow to make a booking with Eurotunnel using Tesco vouchers? I have never used said vouchers before so have no idea how long the process can take. Any advice would be appreciated.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

About a couple of weeks as I recall. If you know when you are going why leave it. I was thinking of cashing mine in now for next year's Spring trip.

peedee


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just booked Easter - applied for vouchers took 5 days not bad considering postal strike! Booked over phone with Eurotunnel and will be sending them registered post or whatever its called now on Monday and voila booked. As soon as have enough for August next year will be booking that as well! saving us £260 for next year already. Bargain!

Greenie

:lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Best to book as early as possible. Eurotunnel have a similar policy to the budget airlines. As the trains get more booked, so the prices for the remaining spaces increase.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Have a read of this old thread...

Beginners guide to Tesco and the tunnel

Russell


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Snap Greenie!! We cashed in some of our vouchers last Thursday for next Easter also  
Same as Gerry says; the sooner you book the better the price.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh what date and where you off?


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Saturday 27th March for 2 week \/ We are going to Germany again. Where are you off to?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh what date and where you off?


Is this the same Greenie who said on Friday that it was her only night on the computer this week?
Got it!!! Saturday is the start of another week....
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh it was Gerry  I had really good intentions then pulled a muscle and have been glued to settee since its really painful.

We are going on 1st April to Germany for 10 days - never been before - gets us away from Engerland and gives me something to whinge about on this forum about never having done it before.

We have German van, German dogs and German car thought we would go to Germany!

Greenie :lol: 

Now lemme know a toll free quick route to somewhere bogging gorgeous and will suit me fine!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you need to go during school holidays book early!!!

They only have so many allotted places for Tesco voucher users once these have been taken you have to pick another day or pay up!!

Only happened to us once and we where trying to sort a trip out for someone else and only gave 3 weeks notice during the school summer holls. 

Easter is always booked early by those who know, we have done ours too and we are also doing Germany for the first time properly. 

Mandy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for the prompt replies. As our next trip wont be till next May I guess we have plenty of time to make a booking although I will heed your advice and do it asap so as to get the best price. Thanks once again,

Regatds Caulkhead


----------

